# Gravely G with sears kwik way loader



## shippashaft (Sep 12, 2010)

My 1994 G16 with a sears kwik way loader i fabbed up for it . Set up the pump of the flywheel .Has a 42 inch bucket and a snow plow i rigged of my walk behind for it .


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Thats something one would see on showroom floor...nice.


----------



## randym99 (Jan 26, 2010)

So with that loader design you have auto leveling of the bucket? I like how all the weight is at the back on those tractors.Traction like crazy! Your getting by ok with the factory front spindles/bearings? Very nice looking machine.Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## shippashaft (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for the comments it is a super nice machine i got out of Indiana it took 2 months to get it to me but it made it . the loader i had picked up over the summer it was beat and bent with a junk bucket . After hours of work i first had it on my 8123G it worked well on the machine . Then this machine popped up for sale and begged borrwed and stole to get it . I then mounted the loader on it after i got and the color was pretty dead on that was a fluke . The fellow i got the machine from said his dad bought it new in 94 and kept it mint until he passed away and he took just as good care of it as his dad . Its all the factoy paint with no rust period a collectors dream for sure ..


----------

